# the wish list thread



## daniel0731ex (Aug 23, 2009)

i'll start :

type f from focal price

QJ 5x5(Black) from DX

diansheng if i could find them at sties with free shipping

black magic from DX



P.S. don't post another reply when you have updates, just edit the post


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh, god, where do I start.
V Cube 5, 6, 7
Stackmat Gen II
New Type A II, III, C, D
Square 1
Megaminx
Pyraminx
QJ 4x4 + 5x5


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 23, 2009)

V6, 
V7,
square-1, 
pyraminx, 
new type A III, 
type C, 
mini type C,
type D,
type F,
edison cube,
joy cube,
mini diansheng,
meffert's megaminx,
skewb,
stackmat,
mini QJ 4x4x4,
some of tony fisher's puzzles ,
rubik's domino,
floppy cube,
void cube,
bump cube,
void megaminx,
shock oil,
master pyramorphinx,


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 23, 2009)

Several varieties of cubesmith bright sets,
bump cube,
megaminx,
Type C II,
Pyramorphinx
Master Pyramorphinx
Jig-a-loo.

I have most of the cube stuff I want.


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 23, 2009)

Omg, where to start.

One of each DIY to compare each of them.
Floppy cube
Domino cube
Mefferts 4x4
Skewb
Pyraminx crystal
Master pyraminx
Master pyramorphix
gigaminx
petaminx


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 23, 2009)

my fuchsia stickers now
Type F
Ghost hands
QJ 4x4x4
void stuff
floppy cube
type C
Mini Diansheng
Better times.


----------



## El Veintitres (Aug 23, 2009)

White Eastsheen 2x2 
White Mf8 Megaminx
White Square 1
White QJ brand 4x4
(As you can see, I like white puzzles)
Cubesmith White cube bright sets:
2x2:1
3x3:1
4x4:2
5x5:1
Cubesmith Standard black cube set:
3x3:1


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Aug 23, 2009)

3x3: (I want 3 of each main type)
AII: 3
AIII: 3
AIV: 3
AV: 3
B: 2
C: 2
D: 2
E: 2
F: 1
Edison: 3
Joy: 3
JSK/Clone: 2
Rubiks DIY: 3

2x2: Eastsheen White (2)

4x4: A white QJ would be nice

5x5-7x7: Black V-cubes. Dang.

Magic: Simpsons, Harry Potter. 

Mods: 
Octagon Barrel (I just have to finish it)
Fishers Cube
2x2x3
2x3x3
1x2x3

I could go on forever, but remembering that I am nearly broke, I should stop.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 23, 2009)

Joy cubes~
Ghost hand
More type Cs.
More cubesmith stuff.
Another V5.
Another v6.
A mini type C.
More c4y core/spring sets.
V4, V3, V2, V9, etc...


----------



## LNZ (Aug 23, 2009)

My wish list:

A perfect V-Cube 6
V-Cube 9
Ghost Hand 3x3 cube
1x1x2 cube
1x1x3 cube
Megaminx
3x3 Shepherd (or super) cube
Tower Of Babylon

And non hardware.....

To slowly train my brain to do fast and accurate complex pattern reconisition. If I could do this, my times would be way lower. I tried a 5x5 solve with an attempt to ignore this problem for the first time recently and I was on a 7:00 (PB is 9:40) time but really stuffed up the 3x3 solve badly. End time was still a good 10:20 though.

A short list, as I buy really carefully as I'm always short on money and buy for effect and not emotion.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ah let me see
V cubes 5,6,7
Megaminx (anykind)
pyraminx
magic
Bright cubesmith stickers
Transparent pink cube (for friend)

But most of all a purple cube4you cube (violet). Why do they have to be out of stock!!


----------



## Carrot (Aug 23, 2009)

A Pyraminx
A 3x3x3 that is better than a rubik's brand cube >.< 
A Pyraminx
A 4x4x4 that actually can turn properly  (QJ or Mefferts maybe )
A Pyraminx
A Rubik's Clock haha 
A Pyraminx
A square-1
A Pyraminx

(My Pyraminx is broken btw)


----------



## LarsN (Aug 23, 2009)

Odder said:


> A Pyraminx
> A 3x3x3 that is better than a rubik's brand cube >.<
> A Pyraminx
> A 4x4x4 that actually can turn properly  (QJ or Mefferts maybe )
> ...



Someone PLEASE send this man a pyraminx...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 23, 2009)

QJ 6cm 4x4
Gen II Stackmat timer
Hexagonal Dipyramid
White Meffert's Megaminx -.-"
Master Magic :fp
Master Pyramorphi(n)x (Is it a Pyramorphix or a Pyramorphinx?)
Gigaminx
Morphegg?
Skewb?
Floppy Cube


----------



## Carrot (Aug 23, 2009)

LarsN said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > A Pyraminx
> ...



 I agree


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a lot to get being a collector, but here are some of my current wants.

Black Joy Cube
Rubik's Clock
Black V5 that turns amazing (Mine isn't there)
Shock Oil of my Own
Gigaminx from C4Y
Black ES 2x2
Megaminx Pentagonal DiPyramid


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh, well...

Alexander's Star
Stackmat Timer
White Competition Standard Cube
Rubiks.com DIY + DIY Type B
3x3x5
2x2x3
3x3x2
Many promotional cubes
and some more cubes (vintage and custom ones)


----------



## (X) (Aug 23, 2009)

All I want is *ONE* thing, V-cube 5 center-corner piece


----------



## Escher (Aug 23, 2009)

A sub 12 average of 12 on tape...


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 23, 2009)

V-cube 2 - 11
Gigaminx
Teraminx
Petaminx
2x2x1
2x2x3
2x2x4
2x2x5
2x2x6
2x2x7
2x3x4
3x3x2
3x3x4
3x3x5
4x4x1
4x4x2
4x4x3
4x4x5
5x5x1
5x5x2
5x5x3
5x5x4
5x5x6
3x3x3 that can be solved by me in under 20 seconds.
∞ puzzles of every kind


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Aug 23, 2009)

Learning every algorithms for every puzzle without having to memorise them manually.
Sq-1 
Pyraminx
Kilominx
Megaminx
Gigaminx
Type D
Type C
Type A
Old a cores
Heaps of sticker sets from cubesmith
Diansheng 3x3
Diansheng 4x4
Diansheng 5x5
Diansheng 6x6
QJ 4x4
QJ 5x5
Void cube
Floppy cube
3x3x4 c4y
C4Y cube
V cube 5x5
V cube 6x6(perfect)
V cube 7x7


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 23, 2009)

V cubes 5, 6, 7
Edison 3x3
Yuga 3x3
Type C 3x3
Type F 3x3
3x3x4 From C4Y
Floppy cube
Joy cube
Stickers and tiles from cubesmith
QJ 4x4
Mefferts 4x4
Stackmat
Pyraminx


----------



## kahman10 (Aug 23, 2009)

here is mine:
QJ 4x4 black
square-1
pyraminx 
megaminx
void cube
golden cube
cube4you DIY and type c DIY
pyraminx crystal
3x3x4 black and white
eastsheen 2x2
pillowed mastermorphix
skewb


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 23, 2009)

every form of twisty puzzle ever made in quantities of Pi.

(the decimal is for Mods!!!)


----------



## fundash (Aug 23, 2009)

Mine:

Diy Rubik's Brand
Pyraminx
many many MANY cubesmith stickers
A few (like 3 or 4) different types of Cube4You Diy's
MAGIC!

Thats all


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 23, 2009)

jig-a-loo
30 store boughts

lots of stickers


----------



## I_love_cubes (Aug 23, 2009)

lawl

2 Rubik'.com DIYs
More Shock Oil
QJ 4x4 
mefferts megaminx
and umm
rubik's clock


----------



## Cuber3 (Oct 17, 2009)

Black Eastsheen 2x2

Black Eastsheen 4x4

Black Pyraminx

Black Megaminx

Magic 8

V Cube 6

V Cube 5

Stackmat

Timer

The ability to solve like cube explorer

Okay, maybe not the last one, and most of that will probably never happen.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 17, 2009)

Kuraudo39 said:


> Learning every algorithms for every puzzle without having to memorise them manually.
> Sq-1
> Pyraminx
> Kilominx
> ...


It would be a dream!!!

I would add Edison cubes


----------



## tjyahl (Mar 6, 2010)

dian sheng 6x6, to have the patience for bld, full pll for 3x3x4 and 2x3x3, sub20 avg, sub10 on 7x7, sub5 avg on 2x2, sub1:30 avg on 4x4, a good 4x4, a better 5x5, and to not suck so much at square-1


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 6, 2010)

V-Cube Set
Gigaminx (that isn't >$30 )
My A-V, megaminx, and 5x5 to get here before Friday
MF8 Square-1
Joy Cube
Stackmat Timer

Non-Hardware: To consistently get under 30 sec. I don't care about speed that much...


----------



## shelley (Mar 6, 2010)

5x5 BLD success in competition 

Looking through the Mefferts puzzle shop usually gives me some good ideas.
Pyraminx Crystal
Ghost Cube
Morph Egg
I could probably use a new Stackmat, my reset button is screwed up.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 6, 2010)

Both of my orders getting here without anything broken or missing, with extra cubes.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Mar 6, 2010)

Black detiled Mefferts 4x4 
Stackmat Timer that doesn't die with every 5 minutes of use.
Ninja Turtle Shell
Natalie <3
Lightsaber
Jja Jang Myun
Tang Soo Yook


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 6, 2010)

My stickers and tiles to arrive before Tuesday
Tuesday (Final Fantasy XIII comes out!)
Type C 
Type CII
Type D
Type DII
3x3x2


----------



## mbart9 (Sep 12, 2010)

2x2s
2 lanlans (black & white)
ghosthand (already got one, love it)
eastsheen 
maru
3x3s 
hiyan memory
type a IV sv
type c
type cII
type c III
2 rubiks diys
8 type Bs
dayan guhong
6 dianshengs (make money)
edison cube 
joy cube
4x4s 
eastsheen
qj
2 mini qjs
maru
5x5s
2 eastsheens
yj
qj
mefferts
vcube 5
maru
ghosthand
rubiks
8x8
12x12

im a begginer (can solve2x2-4x4) but the bigger cubes would be nice to have too. Ill learn them eventually.


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 12, 2010)

So basically, you'll take one of everything.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 12, 2010)

i want one of those urubick things ok?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 12, 2010)

I wanna go to Banff.


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 12, 2010)

teraminx 
one of koopstomps magics
mozhi mirror cube
vcube 6 & 7
Gigaminx
lan lan 2x2


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Sep 12, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I wanna go to Banff.



:O Can I come too???!!?!?!


----------



## will6680 (Sep 12, 2010)

Megaminx.
Maru 4x4 w/ lube.
VCube 5 6 and 7
Haiyans Memory 3x3
Diasheng 3x3
GuHong 3x3
Ghost hand 3x3
Lan Lan 2x2

FLOPPY CUBE SO BAD.


----------



## hahahaha (Nov 26, 2010)

mf8 megaminx
magic
mf8+dayan 4x4


----------



## tx789 (Jan 20, 2011)

V Cube 5,6,7
ShenShoug 4x4
Clock


----------



## izovire (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't really have a wish list because I already _have_ so many puzzle at my store. 

I guess I could wish for the opposite... for everyone here to fulfill their list by shopping at Puzzle Addictions. There's global free shipping if you haven't heard yet.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 21, 2011)

izovire said:


> I don't really have a wish list because I already _have_ so many puzzle at my store.
> 
> I guess I could wish for the opposite... for everyone here to fulfill their list by shopping at Puzzle Addictions. There's global free shipping if you haven't heard yet.


 
I already did.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Apr 11, 2011)

*Cubing Wish List*

What the title says what cubes do you wish you had?


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 11, 2011)

Lunhui of course.


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 11, 2011)

alpha cc, lunhui, and zhanchi


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 11, 2011)

YJ 7x7


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 11, 2011)

Thread merge.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 11, 2011)

Lunhui, Zhanchi, some Teraminx (that's fairly good) an okay 11x11...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 11, 2011)

V-Cube 7
V-Cube 5
Mini Alpha
New QJ Pyraminx
Alpha CC
Stackmat timer w/data port
Ghosthand 2x2


----------



## Vinny (Apr 11, 2011)

LunHui, ZhanChi, V Cube 5, screws to finally get my V6 working for the first time, LingAo magic, and an X Cube 4


----------



## sofeeuhh (Apr 12, 2011)

This is gonna be long, but I'll (try to) just post the stuff I want most! 
-Lubix Elite GuHong
-Black X-Cube 4
-Black V-cube 2, 2b, 5, 6, and 7!
-Black YJ 4, 5, 6, 7 set 
-DaYan ZhanChi
-Mf8 Tiled Megaminx II
-4-6 Cheap cubes (like Diansheng) for mods
-Mf8 Legend
-YJ Crazy Foot
-Alpha Feng V
-30k/50k Differential Oil (I heard it's really good!)
-CubeTwist Clock
-Another black Maru 4x4 (the one I have now sucks really bad)


----------



## pi.cubed (Apr 12, 2011)

2x2 ShenShou _(just ordered)_
2x2 LanLan _ (just ordered)_
3x3 AV _(just ordered)_
3x3 FII _(just ordered)_
QJ Pyraminx _ (just ordered)_
Ultimate Lubix Guhong
V-Cube 2
Mf8 Legend
Mini QJ 4x4
Mini Maru cube 3x3
Micro Memory Cube
Clock


----------

